# River Ranch



## kingquad06 (Jun 24, 2012)

Me and the family is headed to river ranch saturday for some good mud and trail riding. Got 3 fourwheelers and 1 sxs going so far. If anyone else is going this saturday we all ought to meet up and ride as a group. Everything is better with more people and quads lol.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

**** gotta work Saturday or else i would head up there, where is your camp at?


----------



## kingquad06 (Jun 24, 2012)

Dont have a designated camp just bought property back in the 80's to ride. We park by the check in gate and unload there.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

ive been thinking about buy a small piece of land for just that. have you seen the value of that small piece go up at all or is it just the bigger properties that increase in value?


----------



## kingquad06 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thats what we all have. Just enough land to get us in. Honestly dont think we've ever been to "our property". Not sure on the prices tho.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

I believe I just talked to a buddy who paid 500-600 bucks for an access lot. (Again I believe that's what he paid don't quote me) look up MJ lands he does a lot of RR lot sales. His name is mark he's a good guy knows the land very well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

That is roughly the going rate for access only plots. A few of our crew has bought in lately, I will be towards the end of the year/first part of next. - Too many home projects right now to spend the $ or use it enough.


***there is also a yearly association fee of around $150


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea we bought in for 1500 with 4 on the deed so we got a killer deal.....and yes it is 145 a yr but man it is nice to go without security and ride wherever and whenever ya want


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah, for just a buy in , single lot you are only looking at $500-600 average. that gets you and like one other on the dead, and only a couple guests. You have to be there also if your guests go. plus you have to pay for a guest pass anually. they will also pay $20 at the gate and get it back when they leave each time. River Ranch is more of an investment in being able to ride a huge amount of land anytime you want, and enjoying the outdoors, its not really a financial investment like buying other properties. absalutley worth buying into though.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Agreed. - Its a riding investment, not property.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

I was mostly curious. i wouldnt buy it strictly as an investment, its all about the riding.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Audible Silence said:


> I was mostly curious. i wouldnt buy it strictly as an investment, its all about the riding.


Yes it is and there is plenty of riding! it seems like every time i am there i discover a trail i have never been on.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Looks like I'll be headed up this Sunday. If anyone is available to go let me know!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

A bunch or our crew is going next weekend.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

lol figures you guys have some bad rigs!


----------



## kingquad06 (Jun 24, 2012)

We all went last weekend. Extremely wet lol


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

good no dust


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

We will be at river ranch August 9 and 10


----------



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

Went out there on Thursday, had a blast! Lots of Water!!


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

went out yesterday, man that place is a ghost town on Sunday. Made the mistake of letting the wife drive the rzr, needless to say I'm pretty sure ill never see the drivers seat again.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> We will be at river ranch August 9 and 10


Robert & much of the Port Charlotte area crew will be out there as well.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Headed back up to RR this Saturday, anybody going to be there?


----------



## gefell (Jul 31, 2014)

Last Saturday at RR. Just about the entire hunt side is flooded.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

We must of found the "dry" sections of the hunting area lol. we didnt have that much water.


----------



## gefell (Jul 31, 2014)

That was near the picnic table otw to Rope swing, which we didn't get too, as we didnt have snorkels.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

We had snorkels and couldn't even make it to our usual play area at roof tile creek we won't be back til Labor Day weekend but am def down to meet up if anyone is gonna be there


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Group MMIB river ranch ride sounds like a plan!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

We've got a group going Labor Day weekend; not sure yet if I will be though.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Should be really wet still looking forward to it


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

yeah doesnt look like were going this weekend, cant get a babysitter so it look like its saturday of labor day for me also.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

If anyone's is gonna be up there this weekend. Shoot me a pm maybe we can get a group ride together



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## humpjim (Jan 16, 2015)

Awesome place been there several times family loves it


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone going out this weekend we will be there should be great riding weather


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

**** i wish, our grass is probably knee to waist high at this point


----------

